# question!!



## garyb (Jul 27, 2011)

hey all,

i currently filled out my petition and am going to go to the lodge to submit. i have a question about how long it takes for my petition to get approved/denied? also i just came down on orders to move to ft riley kansas in nov but will leave here in oct.. should i submit here? will there be enough time? and if i do get excepted here what is the process or is there a process to move me lodges? any help would be great!! thanks everyone:001_smile:


----------



## JJones (Jul 27, 2011)

It depends on how long you suspect you'll be at your new station.  Moving around a lot can make it hard to commit yourself to the required work for each degree.

It also depends on how much work is expected of you and how quickly you're able to memorize things.  I'd speak with the lodge first and let them know about your situation.  If they only require you to learn the catechism and you're confident in your memory then you could probably get it all memorized before October.

 If you want my advise, I'd wait until you feel things will be stable long enough for you to really dedicate yourself.  I realize this may be difficult in the military however.  The memory work can be learned very fast but if you retain information without really absorbing it then you're cheating yourself, I know because I did this.


----------



## garyb (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah i think that would be the best course now that i think of it.. it does suck cause i really want this... but i can wait a few months more...


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 27, 2011)

i dont really know your situation but, i think waiting the time with patience is your best bet. thats my two cents.


----------



## SC Heston (Jul 27, 2011)

I have to concur with the Brothers that have posted before me, with these additional comments:

I personally know a Brother in my Lodge that was Initiated in Texas then received orders to move to a different Jurisdiction.  He obtained Special Dispensation from the GLoTx and his new Jurisdiction to do the work for the EA, FC, and MM degrees in his new Jurisdiction as a courtesy.  Although, he did come back to Texas, so he had to learn the work from both Jusisdictions simultaneously and the process differed slightly.  If you plan on returning to your current location after your completion of duty, then I would go this route.  However, if you aren't planning on returning to Texas, then I would advise you to wait until you are more stable in location to proceed.  Regardless, I would definitely discuss this with your Lodge to ensure they are aware of your situation and you obtain full understanding of your options.

Good luck in your travels and at your new duty station.  thank you for your service to our Country.


----------



## garyb (Jul 27, 2011)

i think i will wait.. i should be in ks for atleast 2 yrs...thank you all!!


----------

